# just some stuff for fun



## onesixfour (Aug 20, 2003)

http://storm.prohosting.com/pftsodr/pictures.htm


----------



## alexanderhip (Sep 9, 2003)

Are you shooting for stock? Is that your site, or just a page to show your stock photos? I think the banner that pops up is verrrry annoying after youve clicked on one of your shots.


----------

